# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys starting on sat feb 11 2012 we will be running tyco/ tomy srt,s/ lifelike cars at 3 pm entry fee will be 5.00. tycos cars will be stock only thing u can do is add traction magnets any tyco body/ tomy srt,s stock only slip on tires any tomy or afx or aw bodys/ lifelikes stock only slip on tires any lifelike bodys hope to see a few of you guys there must have at least 8 guys to run ty.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Let's go racin!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

zoom we go......


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

do you ever run pancakes on Saturdays? =(


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races on sat feb 11 at 3 pm*

were still going to try and run these races on sat hope 2 see 8 of u guys here we start at 3 pm


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races today*

were still going to try and run today about 2 hrs til race hope a few of u guys show up ty


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ok its 3 pm and no racer hope to try this again on sat feb 25 at 3 pm come on guys lets make this happen zoom we go


----------

